# Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

Meine Frage einmal an Euch...jeder weiß das Bienenmaden (ja ich weiß das es keine Bienenmaden sind, sondern irgendwelche Mottenlarven hehe) sehr teuer sind, deswegen habe ich mir jetzt einmal ein Glas mit 70 Bienenmaden gekauft allerdings künstliche und eine Packung eingelegte Maden.
Ich habe bisher mit diesen Ködern noch nicht gefischt.
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?
Lohnt es sich damit zu angeln ?
Ich befische einen Speichersee mit einer Größe von ca. 4,7 Hektar der über einen natürlichen Bacheinlauf verfügt.
Forellen gibt es hier eigentlich schon einige.
Kann ich mit diesen Maden auch in einem Bach angeln, der nicht tiefer als 3 Meter ist ???

Oder findet Ihr das diese Künstlichen oder Haltbar gemachten Maden nichts taugen ?
Einen Vorteil haben Sie ja sicherlich schon einmal, man kann sie öfter benutzen, laut Herstellerangaben.

LG Thomas


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

*NICHTS !* (ist meine Antwort!) !

Zum Forellenangeln nutze ich regelmäßig die frischen B-Maden und die "Haltbaren" würde ich nur im absoluten Notfall benutzen, ohne damit bisher Erfahrungen zu haben!

Klar sind die Biester "frisch" nicht billig, aber der Erfolg gibt ihnen recht!

Sollten die "Haltbaren" wider erwarten auch gute Fänge geben, dann teil´ uns das bitte mit - wenn möglich gleich mit Preisangabe, damit man ggf. mal einen Versuch starten kann!

Ernie


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Also ich kennen einen der regelmäßig auf Forellen angelt mit diesen Dingern und angeblich genauso gut fängt wie mit echten Bienenmaden.
Am Montag gehe ich raus zum angeln da werde ich die Biester mal ausprobieren, auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, aber ich finde es muß alles einmal getestet werden.
Ich werde am Montag Abend einen Ausführlichen Bericht hier einstellen, mit Bilder, wenn ich herausgefunden habe wie man hier Bilder einstellen kann |kopfkrat
Die eingelegten Bienenmaden (riechen richtig Fischig) kosten 7.95 Euro für 55 Stück
Die künstlichen aus Gummi oder so, kosten 30 Stück 2,95 riechen nach nix.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Beschreibung :
Der Universalköder für alle Situationen am Wasser! Egal ob Sie den großen Salmoniden mit der Spirolinomethode nachstellen oder beim Stippfischen die kleineren Weißfische ausselektieren wollen! Natürlich beinhalten auch die Bienenmaden unseren neuen extrem fängigen Lockstoff! An diesem Köder kommt kein Fisch vorbei. 
Mal schauen was geht 
LG Thomas


----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Hallo, ich habe mir die Frage auch schon gestellt.

Darum war ich 3x Probeangeln mit künstlichen Maden und echten Maden.
Mein Ergebnis ist 65% zu 35% für die echten Bienenmaden.
Die künstlichen fangen allso auch noch ganz gut.
Ich werde mir auch wieder ein Glas Maden zulegen, denn sie sind ewig haltbar, wieder
benutzbar und wenn ich mal spontan angeln gehe muß ich mir nicht erst Köder besorgen


----------



## ThomasLU (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

So liebe Angelkollegen, morgen ist der große Tag meiner künstlichen Bienenmaden hehe, wie versprochen werde ich einen Bericht mit Bilder hier einstellen.
Mögen die Forellen mir gnädig gestimmt sein hehe |supergri
Wenn nicht dann eben nicht #c

LG Thomas


----------



## Jemir (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

da bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

ich denke das sind wir alle....


----------



## Seemii (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Ich benutze die künstlichen Bienenmaden immer als Stopper damit der Wurm nicht runter fällt !!! Wenn ich auf Forelle gehe biete ich immer verschiedenen Köder an, ORGINAL BIenenmade, Tauwurm, Kleien Maden immer verschieden,,, !!!
Jedenfalls wenn ich grosse würmer auf den HAken ziehe kommt eine künstliche BIenenmade davor und dann kann sich der Wurm nicht mehr runterschlängeln... AUsserdem gehen dann keine kleinen nervigen Barsche dabei und zupelln an der Pose... !!


----------



## ThomasLU (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

So, nun der wohl lang ersehnte Bericht #h
Also bilder brauche ich keine einstellen, denn mein Fang war sehr mager heute.
Mein Fang :
Schuppenkarpfen  20 cm #c
2 Rotaugen

Aber, ich habe mit einer künstlichen Bienenmade aus dem Glas den Schuppenkarpfen gefangen.
Ich habe ständig den Köder gewechselt, also mal künstliche mal Natur, die 2 Rotaugen fing ich mit den echten Maden. Zupfer bekam ich auf beide Köder.
Nicht eine Forelle hatte heute Fresslust.

Mein Angelnachbar hat auch sehr schlecht gefangen (nur Rotaugen und das alles kleine).
Ich würde sagen der Tag heute war nicht Ideal um die künstlichen Bienenmaden zu testen.
Am Mittwoch gehe ich nochmal raus und da teste ich weiter.

Fazit, die Beislaune der Fische hat meinen Test zunichte gemacht |kopfkrat
Am Mittwoch gibt es vielleicht mehr zu berichten.

LG Thomas


----------



## Siermann (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Ich Kombieniere bei Beißflauten immer 3echte Maden mit einer künstlichen roten Made, manchmal war das echt der SCHLÜSSEL zum ERFOLG!
gruß


----------



## ThomasLU (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ich Kombieniere bei Beißflauten immer 3echte Maden mit einer künstlichen roten Made, manchmal war das echt der SCHLÜSSEL zum ERFOLG!
> gruß



Habe ich auch gemacht, es ging heute einfach nichts....aber um die künstlichen zu testen will ich das schon ohne echte drauf zu machen, denn die versprechen ja damit zu fangen und somit viel Geld zu sparen, darum geht es mir ja.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucky Fisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann da was ganz anderes erzählen. Wir waren Forellenanglen im Bergischen. Mein Freund sollte die Köder besorgen, war alles da bis auf Bienenmaden und die sind immer am besten. Ein bis zwei Stunden saßen wir da  rum, nichts, nein garnichts passierte. Dann habe ich vom Vorgänger auf dem Boden (ob Gut oder Schlecht) künstliche rote Bienenmmaden gefunden. 
Was soll ich sagen? Die gingen wirklich. Innerhalb einer dreiviertelstunde hatte ich drei Forellen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MikeJJ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von künstlichen Maden ?*

Ich habe mir mal ein Glas mit den gelben von Berkley gekauft und auch einige Forellen damit fangen können . Allerdings fast nur beim schleppen mit Spiro - die Dinger halten ewig am Haken ...

Beim Posenangeln sind die echten BM meiner Meinung nach deutlich fängiger.

Wenn ich allerdings keine echten dabei habe hänge ich auch manchmal ne "falsche" mit 2-3 Maden an den Haken - besser als Maden alleine.


----------

